# Watch for Alamo Hawaii Coupon



## DeniseM (Jan 28, 2010)

About this time of year, Alamo usually has a great discount for Hawaii for a covertible or Jeep - keep your eyes peeled - I am!


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 28, 2010)

Me too.  Definitely can use a good coupon.  I'll be on two different islands in May, and those car costs are spendy. 

On the good side, vacation is getting way closer every day.  15 weeks and counting...  

Dave


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 28, 2010)

Denise,

Are you talking about the email notices they send out about specials? I used to get those a regular basis but haven't seen one recently. I wonder if I'm still on their email list?

Would love to have the link if you see something!
Aloha!


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 28, 2010)

Well, Denise, you got me to thinking.  Last year it was a Hot Deal from the alamo.com website that got you that Jeep for cheap.  So I just checked their website again, and here's what I see:

The same HIPROMO deal is back.  More expensive than last year, but you can get a convertible or Jeep for $279 for a week.  Here's the link to their website page:

https://www.alamo.com/index.do?action=/hotDealsTemplate&msg=alamo_hawaii_offer

Edited to add:  But then, checking Costco.com just nowfor the same dates got me a convertible on the Big Island for $249, less discounts.  So it was arounf $210.    Go figure.

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 28, 2010)

I saw that too Dave - but I think it expires in May - they usually have a coupon come out for summer rentals in early Feb., so I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 28, 2010)

Me too.  Keep me posted if you find something.  

Dave


----------



## isisdave (Jan 28, 2010)

A couple of Alamo coupons on the Costco website are now good through 2010. Most of the others, Alamo and the other brands, are good through only March or June at the best.

I made a reservation with one of them for June, and it was still $235 a week for intermediate.

LAX-LIH airfares for June, which have been $770 for months, have dropped down to (wow!) $750. I guess it's a start.


----------



## lily28 (Jan 28, 2010)

is car rental booked at costco.com cancellable when a better rate comes about?  thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 28, 2010)

Just to clarify - this is a *huge* discount that I'm talking about - last year we got a Jeep for $199 a week.  A convertible was the same price.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 28, 2010)

lily28 said:


> is car rental booked at costco.com cancellable when a better rate comes about?  thanks.



Costco just gives you a discount code to use on the regular car rental website, so yes.


----------



## Mimi39 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow, thanks!  I just saved $86.00 -- I had booked a convertible for March in Kauai on Orbitz. It was Alamo as well, but I got a much better price through the Alamo website!!!!!!!


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 29, 2010)

*What coupons?*



BMWguynw said:


> Well, Denise, you got me to thinking.  Last year it was a Hot Deal from the alamo.com website that got you that Jeep for cheap.  So I just checked their website again, and here's what I see:
> 
> The same HIPROMO deal is back.  More expensive than last year, but you can get a convertible or Jeep for $279 for a week.  Here's the link to their website page:
> 
> ...



Hey Dave -- what coupons are you referring to?  BTW, we are doing it again -- we'll be on Big Island, but in July.  Isn't this weird!   No plans for Yucatan though for this year.  Cathy


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 29, 2010)

*Priceline-Alamo*



DeniseM said:


> About this time of year, Alamo usually has a great discount for Hawaii for a covertible or Jeep - keep your eyes peeled - I am!



On Maui for June 28-July 9 I got a compact for $11/day plus tax and fees.  I am always anxious about using them, but for a $110 savings I bit the bullet


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 29, 2010)

From the Alamo website, here's their last minute specials which are good for a very short period, right now booked by 2/1 and picked up by 2/9.

State Location Car Type Daily Rate
USD Weekly Rate
USD Weekend Rate
(USD/per day) 
Hawaii Hilo Intl Airport Jeep $34.95  $229.95  $34.95  
Hawaii Honolulu Intl Airport/Shuttle Jeep $34.95  $179.95  $34.95  
Hawaii Honolulu Intl Airport/Shuttle Convertible $36.95  $199.95  $34.95  
Hawaii Honolulu Intl Airport/Shuttle Premium $40.95  $249.95  $40.95  
Hawaii Kona Keahole Airport/Shuttle Jeep $34.95  $229.95  $34.95  
Hawaii Kona Keahole Airport/Shuttle Convertible $36.95  $229.95  $34.95  
Hawaii Lihue Airport/Shuttle Jeep $34.95  $229.95  $34.95  
Hawaii Lihue Airport/Shuttle Convertible $36.95  $229.95  $34.95  
Hawaii Maui Kahului Airport/Shuttle Jeep $34.95  $189.95  $39.95  
Hawaii Maui Kahului Airport/Shuttle Convertible $36.95  $209.95  $39.95  
Hawaii Maui Kahului Airport/Shuttle Premium $40.95  $249.95  $40.95


----------



## nonutrix (Jan 29, 2010)

Two days ago I won a Priceline bid for 7 days in mid-March, Kona (KOA) airport, compact car for $11/day!  It works out to about $129 total after all taxes and fees.  I couldn't believe that I got a car so cheap.  I was just sort of playing around and giving a low offer that I did not expect to be accepted - I was really surprised.

nonutrix


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2010)

Unfortunately you can't book a Jeep w/Hotwire or Priceline.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 29, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Hey Dave -- what coupons are you referring to?  BTW, we are doing it again -- we'll be on Big Island, but in July.  Isn't this weird!   No plans for Yucatan though for this year.  Cathy



Cathy, there aren't any coupons per se, but Costco.com has discounts offered for rental car companies.  Alamo is one.  (You probably already know that.)  If you check the pages where it enters the codes to get the discounts, you'll see various Corporate ID and whatever codes that give different rates of discounts.  Those are the coupon codes Denise and I were comparing.

This HIPROMO code is from the Hot Deals tab on the Alamo.com website.

As I recall, last year the HIPROMO Corporate ID code was supposed to expire around the end of May, but someone (may have been DeniseM?) used it for a July reservation.  So maybe try using whatever other codes you want to test out, but plug in HIPROMO in the Corporate ID field on the reservation page, and see what you get.  But take note that in my checking, the Costco.com codes were already cheaper than the HIPROMO code provided.

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 29, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> About this time of year, Alamo usually has a great discount for Hawaii for a covertible or Jeep - keep your eyes peeled - I am!



After Alamo tried to stick me with a bogus damage claim for $2600, they can keep their discount. They're dead to me.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2010)

HatTrick said:


> After Alamo tried to stick me with a bogus damage claim for $2600, they can keep their discount. They're dead to me.



We have rental insurance through AMEX for $8 per rental (not day) every time we rent using our AMEX - it's primary coverage - it pays first.  I think it is a real bargain and it automatically kicks in when we use the card - we don't have to do anything.  Other than that, there is no fee at all.


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 29, 2010)

Same here.


----------



## luv_maui (Jan 29, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> We have rental insurance through AMEX for $8 per rental (not day) every time we rent using our AMEX - it's primary coverage - it pays first.  I think it is a real bargain and it automatically kicks in when we use the card - we don't have to do anything.  Other than that, there is no fee at all.



Which AMEX do you have.  Maybe I should sign up for that.  Primary insurance coverage and only for each rental.  Sounds good to me.  Do share, please.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 30, 2010)

It is an add on to the Starwood AMEX.


----------



## dive-in (Jan 30, 2010)

Do they have multiple protection levels?  I pay $19.95 for Premium Car Rental Protection on my Platinum AMEX.  Fortunately haven't had to use it.


*******************************************************************

Did some research after posting and it looks like the insurance fee is based upon state of residence.  Says it's $24.95 for NC residents now and $17.95 for DeniseM in CA.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 30, 2010)

I have had the AMEX rental insurance for 2 years and when I signed up it was about $8 per rental - as far as I know, it's still the same, although new policies may be more.

I'm not sure about multiple protections levels - if you mean were we offered a choice of policies for different prices - no.  This is supposed to be complete primary coverage.


----------



## readyalready (Jan 30, 2010)

HIPROMO worked for me for a $279 minivan in March, but for some reason the rate came out higher than the hawaiidiscountcarrentals one that I already have.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 30, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> I have had the AMEX rental insurance for 2 years and when I signed up it was about $8 per rental - as far as I know, it's still the same, although new policies may be more.
> 
> I'm not sure about multiple protections levels - if you mean were we offered a choice of policies for different prices - no.  This is supposed to be complete primary coverage.



Denise,

How does this insurance work? Do you notify them when you intend to rent a car and they add $8 to your AMEX statement? Or do they just charge you each time they see a rental car charge come through on your account? 

The AMEX option sounds good but I only have a Costco AMEX and a Marriott VISA. I wonder if I could get the car rental coverage with my Costco AMEX or if I would need a Starwood AMEX. If I want a Starwood AMEX to I need to purchase a Starwood timeshare?

Sounds kind of like "If you give a mouse a cookie......"

Thanks!!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 30, 2010)

When I use the AMEX to rent a car, the insurance automatically kicks in.  Of course, we had to fill out some forms up front, but now that it's in place, all we have to do is charge the rental to the card.

Anybody can get a Starwood AMEX.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 30, 2010)

I know they sent the information to me, Amex, and I think it was a $19.95 charge. I think I will add it before our two week trip to Hawaii this summer. It seemed like something I didn't want on at the time, because I was renting cars for weekends a lot and that would mount up, but for a week or more, it's a great deal.
Liz


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 30, 2010)

Liz - if you use a different credit card for some rentals, the insurance won't be activated.


----------



## dreamin (Jan 31, 2010)

*Is full coverage provided with Amex??*

I have car rental insurance through Mastercard.  I pay $90 per year but that also includes trip cancellation insurance for unlimited number of trips per year .  However, the rental car insurance covers damage to the vehicle only.  It does not cover loss of use (the amount the rental car company would charge you while the damaged vehicle is being repaired) and it does not cover third party liability (personal injury, which could run into the millions).  For these reasons, I purchase rental car insurance from my primary provider at home before I leave on vacation.  It costs $8 per day but provides full coverage with no deductible.  I do not have to pay out-of-pocket and an accident would not affect my driving record/insurance rates.  I would really question the coverage that Amex is providing for $8 per rental.  Is this primary or secondary coverage?  Does it provide full coverage?  When I questioned Mastercard on their coverage, they were very vague.  They forwarded my call to the company that provides their insurance and again information was not freely provided.  They would only provide answers to my specific questions.  For peace of mind, I will continue to pay my primary provider.  You get what you pay for!


----------



## dive-in (Jan 31, 2010)

I am assuming Denise and I are talking about the same insurance, the Premium Car Rental Protection.  If you go to the link above and click on the View Frequently Asked Questions link, you'll get the answers.  Also, I followed Denise's link and ultimately ended up at link.  I wish I knew I Denise is getting the coverage for $8 and I'm paying $25 now.  I paid $20 last September.

From the what is covered FAQ:  The plan provides coverage for theft and damage to your rental vehicle up to the first 42 consecutive days (30 consecutive days for Washington Cardmembers).  The plan also provides coverage for medical expenses and personal property secondary to your other sources of insurance.  It also provides Accidental Death and Dismemberment coverage.  Please see your Plan documents for full details.

From the liability FAQ:  No, the Premium Car Rental Protection plan does not provide liability or any other coverage such as uninsured motorists, damage to any other driver’s car or the injury of anyone or anything. You may request liability coverage through your Car Rental Company.

LAXMom, I would be surprised if you CAN'T sign up for it.


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 5, 2010)

*Dave*



BMWguynw said:


> Cathy, there aren't any coupons per se, but Costco.com has discounts offered for rental car companies.  Alamo is one.  (You probably already know that.)  If you check the pages where it enters the codes to get the discounts, you'll see various Corporate ID and whatever codes that give different rates of discounts.  Those are the coupon codes Denise and I were comparing.
> 
> This HIPROMO code is from the Hot Deals tab on the Alamo.com website.
> 
> ...


Thanks!  Thought Costco was doing an innovative coupon promotion that missed my eyes


----------



## gregb (Feb 7, 2010)

I am currently in Maui.  My Alamo midsize for 15 days is $228 for the car, plus $102 for taxes, for a total of $330.  Got it through Costco about a month ago.  Boy the taxes and fees on Maui sure add up.  It is a 45% markup on the base rental rate.


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 9, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> When I use the AMEX to rent a car, the insurance automatically kicks in.  Of course, we had to fill out some forms up front, but now that it's in place, all we have to do is charge the rental to the card.
> 
> Anybody can get a Starwood AMEX.



Denise,
Thanks for the info. It looks like I can get this protection with my Costco AMEX for $24.95 per rental. It's $17.95 for California residents. That's a good option for full coverage. I'll probably sign up before our next trip.
Lisa


----------

